# So Angry with United



## Dori (Jan 20, 2013)

Grrrr! I got an e-mail from United today, stating that our Toronto to Seoul, South Korea flights have been cancelled for April. Instead of the one-stop we originally booked (21 hours), they offered a new itinerary with two stops, which would prolong the trip another 6 hours.  

This trip is to meet our newest grandbaby, who is scheduled to arrive on or about March 30. I am so disappointed that I am back to square one.  

Dori


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you called them about other options?


----------



## Pat H (Jan 21, 2013)

Look online to see if there are other options available that would be better for you. Is there another airport that you can leave from? Tell UA what YOU want and keep pressing until you get it. If there is no other option then you are stuck.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 21, 2013)

Pat H said:


> If there is no other option then you are stuck.



If the new itinerary changes your times by more than a certain number of hours I believe you can cancel and get a full refund.  I know I've done this in the past with United.  That way I could rebook with another carrier.


----------



## travelguy (Jan 21, 2013)

Luanne said:


> If the new itinerary changes your times by more than a certain number of hours I believe you can cancel and get a full refund.  I know I've done this in the past with United.  That way I could rebook with another carrier.



True, I was just going to post this info and saw your post.

I have always been able to change or cancel (with full refund) flights where changes affected travel times more than an hour or layovers were shortened to less than 45 min.  I'm not sure what the official rules are for United but I'd contact United CS and tell them what you need.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 21, 2013)

Given the substantial change, you'd be entitled to cancel for a full refund.
You can get your $$ back or apply it against a new bookinfg.
You would have to pay any price differental.


----------



## dbmarch (Jan 21, 2013)

We have been able to get a complete refund when our flights have changed drastically.    United is so bad anyways.  The last 4 flights I have had with them have had substantial delays on each leg which included a whole lot of  maintenance issues (rather than just inclement weather).


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 21, 2013)

The only issues with cancelling and rebooking is usually price. Anytime I've had a issue with a schedule change, and there's been a schedule change with every flight I've booked more than 3 months in advance, it's been price. So we've always just sucked it up and flown with the changes. It's one of the reasons I don't really make any plans until about a month or two before our trips. UAL, American, Delta, USAir, Frontier et.....they've all done it to us over the years.

The first suggestion I'd take is to look at UAL's website and see what alternatives they offer. UAL isn't the best at booking the most reasonable flight alternative. They have a computer model that appears to simply look at orignal time of departure and uses the flight option closest to your original time of departure. There may be a better alternative for you that the computer just didn't match for whatever reason.

UAL's most recent flight change for us bumped us out of a first class seat and onto a Q400 prop plane despite the fact there was a A319 with first class seating available. A phone call got us changed back onto the A319 and got our first class seat back for that leg.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 21, 2013)

Sometimes with a schedule change you have an opportunity for them to move you to a flight that originally was more money than your original price. 

You do need to keep checking as United as really been tinkering with the schedule.  I keep having flights rebooked.  I can certainly say that their rescheduling program is STUPID.  I have had 3 trips recently screwed up.  The first had me departing on my connecting flight before my first flight landed.  Yes impossible but true.  I had 1 trip that the last leg just got dropped, no reason.  The last one just happened yesterday, my 50 connection time dropped to 12 minutes, which for Denver is not good. 

In two case I rerouted to something that was beneficial to me, including changing days, at no cost.  In the missing leg, I just had them replace it. I am premier 1K status with United, so I don't know if that helped. 

All I can say is keep checking the schedules periodically, as you are not notified if there is a schedule change.  AND schedule changes happen all the time.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 21, 2013)

Those Q's came to UA from CO in the merger, and I avoided them there, particularly the ones operated by Colgan Air, that some called ''Colgan coffins''.  The last major crash of a commercial plane in the US was a CO Q400 operated by Colgan Air.  The investigation showed pilot error, but Colgan has a history of maintenance and personnel issues.  SAS Scandavian airlines removed all of the Q400's from their fleet as unsafe after multiple serious incidents that only by the grace of God did not kill anyone.  I would book away from Q400's. too. but now that I fly AA, I do not have that problem.

I agree that in any rebooking situation, it is wise to check behind the airline to see what else might be availible.



dougp26364 said:


> The only issues with cancelling and rebooking is usually price. Anytime I've had a issue with a schedule change, and there's been a schedule change with every flight I've booked more than 3 months in advance, it's been price. So we've always just sucked it up and flown with the changes. It's one of the reasons I don't really make any plans until about a month or two before our trips. UAL, American, Delta, USAir, Frontier et.....they've all done it to us over the years.
> 
> The first suggestion I'd take is to look at UAL's website and see what alternatives they offer. UAL isn't the best at booking the most reasonable flight alternative. They have a computer model that appears to simply look at orignal time of departure and uses the flight option closest to your original time of departure. There may be a better alternative for you that the computer just didn't match for whatever reason.
> 
> UAL's most recent flight change for us bumped us out of a first class seat and onto a Q400 prop plane despite the fact there was a A319 with first class seating available. A phone call got us changed back onto the A319 and got our first class seat back for that leg.


----------



## linsj (Jan 21, 2013)

The only time UA cancelled my flight and put me on one that was inconvenient (happened last year), I called and got the flight I originally wanted to book but didn't because it was $100 more. No charge. Most of the time, though, schedule changes are only a few minutes different or a different flight number or type of airplane.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 22, 2013)

I know the OP's issue is with united. What about delta? I have tickets for spring break on delta but delta moves up our flight by 70 minutes to 6 am, which is too early for us. When I call delta, I was only given the option of a delta credit but no refund. I booked the ticket last may for 3/13 travel. I was given the delta credit in 12/12 but I have to used the credit by 5/13. Is delta suppose to give me a refund instead of a credit? Thanks


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 22, 2013)

lily28 said:


> I know the OP's issue is with united. What about delta? I have tickets for spring break on delta but delta moves up our flight by 70 minutes to 6 am, which is too early for us. When I call delta, I was only given the option of a delta credit but no refund. I booked the ticket last may for 3/13 travel. I was given the delta credit in 12/12 but I have to used the credit by 5/13. Is delta suppose to give me a refund instead of a credit? Thanks



You may have insisted on a refund and received it. It's likely way too late now. But in future if you don't like the change, regardless of how slight a change it is, just demand a refund. It doesn't matter which airline you're on. I did this last with Hawaiian a year or so ago...after insisting (once) on a full refund when they wanted me to rebook on another flight, they agreed.


----------



## Dori (Jan 22, 2013)

After spending over an hour with United, the best they could come up with was Toronto-Washington, Dc-Narita, Japan-Seoul. Yikes, a 26-27 hour journey! I told them this was totally unacceptable, and they did say I could get a refund. I am working with my travel agent now on a flight on Air Canada from Toronto-Vancouver-Seoul- 21 hours. 

It is a little complicated, since the Air Miles I used to pay for one of the flights) need to be redeposited (from the United flight) to cover the new cost. I am waiting to hear from the agent today. I'll keep you posted.

Dori


----------



## Kay H (Jan 22, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> You may have insisted on a refund and received it. It's likely way too late now. But in future if you don't like the change, regardless of how slight a change it is, just demand a refund. It doesn't matter which airline you're on. I did this last with Hawaiian a year or so ago...after insisting (once) on a full refund when they wanted me to rebook on another flight, they agreed.



If only 1 way is unacceptable, can you get a refund for round trip or just the flight that was changed?


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 22, 2013)

Kay H said:


> If only 1 way is unacceptable, can you get a refund for round trip or just the flight that was changed?



Every refund is an exception, but I suspect that you would need to get a refund on the entire itinerary with that airline. This way there's no question what you paid and what they owe you. Of course, the real problem is if they change your return schedule after you've started your trip...


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 22, 2013)

lily28 said:


> I know the OP's issue is with united. What about delta? I have tickets for spring break on delta but delta moves up our flight by 70 minutes to 6 am, which is too early for us. When I call delta, I was only given the option of a delta credit but no refund. I booked the ticket last may for 3/13 travel. I was given the delta credit in 12/12 but I have to used the credit by 5/13. Is delta suppose to give me a refund instead of a credit? Thanks



Hop online and see what other itineraries they offer.  If they have later flights with availability, ask nicely to be redirected onto that flight.  I've never had an agent refuse such a request after a major schedule change. 

I've been booking with Delta for decades, and 90% of the time, it works in my favor.


----------



## Kay H (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you, Ken.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am going on a cruise, so a later flight would not work. I have since booked on southwest. I have also already paid for return flight on delta before I have this delta credit.  Our next trip is not until June 15 after my daughter's school term enda. I booked the original ticket on 5/31/12 for 3/13 flight. One agent told me I have to book the ticket using the credit by 5/31/13 but another agent told me I have to finish travel by 5/31.  The original one way ticket costed $187 each for 3 people. Refund would have been a must better option but the delta supervisor said no refund because I bought nonrefundable tickets. I guess I should argue more at that time


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 22, 2013)

lily28 said:


> I am going on a cruise, so a later flight would not work. I have since booked on southwest. I have also already paid for return flight on delta before I have this delta credit.  Our next trip is not until June 15 after my daughter's school term enda. I booked the original ticket on 5/31/12 for 3/13 flight. One agent told me I have to book the ticket using the credit by 5/31/13 but another agent told me I have to finish travel by 5/31.  The original one way ticket costed $187 each for 3 people. Refund would have been a must better option but the delta supervisor said no refund because I bought nonrefundable tickets. I guess I should argue more at that time



I believe you have to complete your travel by 5/31.  Totally crappy policy.  Happened to us a few years ago with Delta.  We cancelled a trip we had booked 9 months earlier due to my husband starting a new job.  Had no idea that the credit had to be used within 3 months and not within a year of the original travel date.  It makes no sense at all.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 22, 2013)

lily28 said:


> ... but the delta supervisor said no refund because I bought nonrefundable tickets. I guess I should argue more at that time



I too think you should have argued this more.  Your ticket was non refundable but THEY made changes not acceptable to you.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 22, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I too think you should have argued this more.  Your ticket was non refundable but THEY made changes not acceptable to you.



I agree. I've always bought non-refundable tickets and have had them refunded when the changes made were unacceptable.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm glad I don't fly anymore.  And this from someone who accumulated over 3 million miles on Delta, many miles on American and who knows how many segments on Southwest (before they changed their program).  I loved flying and the treatment I received from all of these airlines.  Today they don't give a darn and airport security is a horrible experience.  Like I said I'm glad I don't fly anymore.

George


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jan 23, 2013)

korean air has nonstop
(air canada nonstop returns in june)

find what you want yourself, then ask for it
flyertalk is recommended for discussion

ah, award flights, not as simple because star alliance, but still plenty of one stop options.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incheon_International_Airport#Terminals.2C_airlines_and_destinations
http://www.flightstats.com/go/Airport/airportDetails.do?airportCode=ICN
http://www.airport.kr/eng/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toront...l_Airport#Scheduled_airlines_and_destinations
http://www.flightstats.com/go/Airport/airportDetails.do?airportCode=YYZ
http://www.torontopearson.com/

http://info.flightmapper.net/search


----------



## Dori (Jan 23, 2013)

Our agent booked us Toronto-Vancouver-Seoul return for the exact dates we needed. It cost a bit more than our original schedule with United, but the good thing was that AC has a promo that has a reduction in the number of Air Miles required. This almost makes up for the higher price. United will refund our ticket payment.

Dori


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 24, 2013)

If you look for the silver lining, schedule changes like that give you an opportunity to reevaluate your travel.  Check other times on United and prices on United (and other airlines), so you'll know what you want them to do.  If you find better prices, put the alternate flights on hold and ask for a full refund, because of the change.  If you find a better schedule, call and ask if they'll change you to it for free, because of the change.  Most airlines will.


----------



## litebrite (Jan 25, 2013)

That is unfortunate that you couldn't find a flight without stopping in Vancouver.


----------

